# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اگر میخواهید رادیولوژی انتخاب کنید حتما بخوانید

## Zealous

دوستان خواهش میکنم نرید رادیولوژی این رشته در ایران فقط برای خوکشی هست.متاسفانه به خاطر حق اشعه ای که داره (همون سختی کارشون که بهش میگن پول خون)افراد گول میخورن و میرن سمتش.ببینید کارمندان این رشته(طرح یا استخدام شده)یک وسیله ای شبیه اتیکت روی روی لباسشون میچسبانند و بعد باید اون رو به مرکزی ارسال کنند تا میزان اشعه برخورد کرده به بدنشون اندازه گیری بشه و نباید ماهانه از حد معینی بیشتر باشه والا باید مدتی از کار دست بکشن اما چنین مرکزی در ایران وجود نداره.یکی از دوستام وسیله رو بعد از ماه اول انداخت دور گفت وقتی جایی برای اندازه گیری نیست هیچ کس ازش استفاده نمیکنه.دکتر گل افشان که بالاترین در رشته هماتولوژی ایران هستند(خون شناسی)سر کلاسشون گفته بودند دانشجویان رشته رادیولوژی یا خودشون سرطان میگیرند یا نسل های بعدشون قطعا دچار مشکل خواهند شد (سرطان یا نقص ژنتیکی).راستش خودم چند مورد که جوان هم بودند (30 و اندی) و بر اثر این کار سرطان خون گرفتند و فوت شدند رو میشناختم.جالبه که خود رادیولوژیستها هیچ این مساله براشون مهم نیست نمیدونم شاید چون نمیخوان با واقعیت ترسناک روبرو بشن کتمانش میکنند در واقع میتونست رشته خوبی باشه اگر درست انجام میشد.برید پرستاری که در سرتاسر دنیا همیشه شغل داره  هرگز هم اشباع نمیشه.
نقل قول نزنید (چون دیگه نمیام به این تایپیک)دلم سوخت و اینها رو گفتم به هیچ عنوان با کسی بحث رو ادامه نمیدم  خود دانید و پیروز باشید.

----------


## JavADiiI74

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## alibahadori

فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه و گرنه خبر هاش پخش میشد به طور گسترده 
ولی با این حال ممنون 

دوستان دیگه هم لطفا اطلاعات جدید و جامع از رشته های غیر پزشکی بذارن 
الان 90 درصد تاپیک ها فقط در مورد پزشکی و دندان و دارو هست 
بقیه رشته ها هم کار و اینده شغلی داره 

بذارید بقیه استفاده کنن

----------


## kamy20200

واااااااقعا /*////نااميد شدم ولا*********من ميخواستم برم راديولوژي ها***اصن اطلاع نداشتم از اينا.....گرفتارشديم خداشاهده رو هررشته اي دس ميزاري يه مشكلي داره حتما

----------


## Amin_47

والا تو این مملکت همه چی انقدر بی قانون و خرتوخره که آدم دیگه به هیچ چیز و هیچکس نمیتونه اعتماد کنه. همه که ماشالا در هر زمینه ای دارن به نوبه خودشون دزدی میکنن و زندگی سایرین هم که واسشون اصن ارزشی نداره! اینم از وضع وزارت بهداشت کشور که واقعا بی صاحبه و خودش رو زده به بیخیالی و ... بهتره سخن کوتاه کرد وگرنه گفتن این حرفا پایانی نداره. فقط خدا رو دعا میکنم نذاره آینده ما به دست این آدم های پلید به تباهی کشیده بشه.

----------


## atena.kh

ممنووووووووووون....اینایی که میبینید رادیولوژی دارن ....پزشکی خوندن بعد تخصصشون رادیو بوده که تونستن مطب بزنن....ینی یکی ک رادیو بخونه مطب نمیتونه بزنه..بایه بره تو اینجور جاها کار کنه که من از یه متخصص رادیو هم که پرسیدم گفت کار یه لیسانسه ی  رادیو رو ...فوق دیپلمه هم میتونه انجام بده...ودر ضمن برای دخترا هم توصیه نمیشه :Yahoo (112): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## kamy20200

> ممنووووووووووون....اینایی که میبینید رادیولوژی دارن ....پزشکی خوندن بعد تخصصشون رادیو بوده که تونستن مطب بزنن....ینی یکی ک رادیو بخونه مطب نمیتونه بزنه..بایه بره تو اینجور جاها کار کنه که من از یه متخصص رادیو هم که پرسیدم گفت کار یه لیسانسه ی  رادیو رو ...فوق دیپلمه هم میتونه انجام بده...ودر ضمن برای دخترا هم توصیه نمیشه موفق باشید


   همينو كم داشتيم ................دوستان تعارف نكنيد بازم هست بگيدا....

----------


## sahar.parnia

> همينو كم داشتيم ................دوستان تعارف نكنيد بازم هست بگيدا....



 :Yahoo (20): 
چقدر شمع و گل و پروانه شد
مرسی بابت این تاپیک

----------

